# 2014 Paris Motor Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com

> Kicking off the auto show season, the Paris Motor Show opens its doors to the public next week, but AutoGuide's team of reporters will get you inside early with three days of coverage from the City of Lights.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's a LOT of amazing hardware to see, from the Ferrari 458 Spider A, to a wild new Lamborghini Hybrid. The performance car action doesn't stop there either with the world premiere of the Mercedes AMG GT set to take place, along with a new 500+ horsepower C63 AMG.
> 
> 
> 
> Additional German performance comes from the new Audi TT, while rumors suggest a TT sedan will also be unveiled.
> 
> 
> 
> A long list of other cars includes the Range Rover Sport, Jaguar XE, Honda Civic Type R, Fiat 500X, Kia Sorento, VW Golf Alltrack and the Toyota C-HR – a sort of Prius crossover.
> 
> 
> 
> And one really big surprise is a 550-hp Infiniti Q80 hybrid concept.
> 
> 
> 
> Coverage runs October 1st to 3rd and, as always, includes the best auto show video coverage out there.


 

For more *Paris Motor Show* coverage: http://www.autoguide.com/auto-shows/2014-paris-motor-show-coverage-4134.html


----------

